# When our goats are disgusted with us!!!



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Like the crazy goat smiles thread which I lOVED! 
Let's see all the beloved sweet goats that are absolutely disgusted with us humans.
My little Oliver totally upset with me after I did the correct famacha scoring thanks to @HoosierShadow. I was walking away and my hubbs said "He's mad at you look!"


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

how about dogs?...Niko not liking Diesel's breath







...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are some of mine, if looks could kill, LOL.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL these are great.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Haha these are hysterical


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Nibaga you may enjoy these pictures.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Clyde is so spoiled, that when the thinks its "Goat Time" which is when i let them out to roam the yard and walk Clydius he rams the tree in his pen. He will hit it then look at me, Ill be like Clyde, it aint Goat Time yet..ram ram ram ram :mrgoat:


----------



## Tammy Katz (Oct 10, 2017)

elvis&oliver said:


> Like the crazy goat smiles thread which I lOVED!
> Let's see all the beloved sweet goats that are absolutely disgusted with us humans.
> My little Oliver totally upset with me after I did the correct famacha scoring thanks to @HoosierShadow. I was walking away and my hubbs said "He's mad at you look!"
> View attachment 137677


This is bessy, after I asked her "are you ready to have those babies yet?"she turn around and gave me a back side view, as if to say" what do you think?"


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

"Ask a stupid question, get a snarky answer!" Too funny!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@Tammy Katz
Haha that's a good one! Yes I bet sometimes they walk away rolling their eyes saying 
seriously? Really!? My humans I'll tell ya....


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yup I know Bonnie and Clyde are like...these humans we swear..*High hooves*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

the goats feel like


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Tyrion had an episode with one of our dogs about a year ago (he tried to steal her dog food and she’s a hoarder) she nipped him and ever since he hates her guts! If she’s outside while he’s in the yard he terrorizes her.... if I’m outside too... he gets mad at me that she’s breathing his air!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL! This is just too funny! Love the pics!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

When your human parent won't stop taking pictures of you...


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

lol too funny


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL Goats like - really human another pic?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Bonnie and Clyde ticked with me because its not "Goat Time"


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> Bonnie and Clyde ticked with me because its not "Goat Time"
> Gosh they are beautiful! I love the barrel I've been thinking about that since I saw the idea on Pinterest. Do they go in it and like it?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Aww thanks they are my babies LOL. Im "dad goat to them". 

Clyde loves his! He goes in his through out the day and then stands on it to relax..perfect for storms, they will climb in and slide back. I put hay in there for warmth, which they double as a snack. 

Bonnie - eh shes spoiled. She likes her but chooses to sleep on the ground. I dont think she likes the fact hers is smaller, she gets in clydes when i let them roam. 
So suggestions would be, keep them up off the ground, get the bigger barrells even for the pygmys, makes them feel better; I think to be able to move around in there. And a platform. Clyde can free jump on his being a nigi hybrid but poor Bonnie has pygmy boots lol she needed some steps haha. 

We also mounted there snack block rack to them so that helped.


----------

